# Last Nights Game



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Ainge made some good points last night

We have no peeking order
We need one of out post players to step out etc.

Why did we keep running plays for Rooks to shoot even though
he was putting dents in the front of the rim. Why did we go to Q in the post when he was guarded by Kobe? Didnt I see Wang come of the bench only to sit back down, when Sean was bricking?
Hmmmmm............... could it be coaching? Van gundy were are you when we need you

Shaq got away with murder. How did they take a foul of him which would of made it two early fouls in the beginning of the game and put it on someone else, when he was the only person around? It was obvious Kobe went out of bounds on that play on the baseline, its alright though we didnt lose the game on one play we should of played better the whole game. Kobe is real cocky what was his comment, something about they would put the game out of reach in the third period. The game reminded me why I dont like the Lakers.

Overall it was a good, entertaining game and a game we could of won. We seem to be playing more consistent throughout the game, but still need to learn how to finish games off. I would like to see Lamar take more shots they didnt have a chance of guarding him. Corey's dunk at the end of the third period was sweet. We would of had a chance for a spectacular ending if Corey didnt feel the need to throw elbows in peoples chest.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Jmac910:

Here are my thoughts: My position on Rooks will differ from the majority, but I like that Rooks was in there. The shots he missed are shots that he usually make. The problem is ... he hasn't been given the minutes to get back in sych. I LIKED his defense, which is what we need in a Center (defense); the only thing missing was his shot ... that will come. It seems, to me, that since the one-on-one player/coach meetings that Shawn has been getting minutes. It will get better for him --- JUST KEEP KANDI OFF THE FLOOR. BTW: I think that is Gentry's plan --- kick the ball into the middle. Let's continue to give Rooks minutes.

Kandi wouldn't be so bad if he didn't fall in love with his offense, that little hook shot AND I do believe his fingers are crooked or something. He cannot hold onto the ball; fumbles off his fingertips everytime. When/if he makes ONE shot, everytime after that that the ball goes into him --- he misses and continues to call for the ball.

We definitely DON'T have a go-to-guy. We thought Lamar would be it, but IMO, Lamar doesn't have that kind of personality and he's been out of the game for one whole year. His skills development has been delayed. Elton can't do it all; Gentry needs to appoint an offensive leader if no one is going to step up. Corey might have made a childish mistake, but he is our fire and I saw some fire in Q last night AND he looked healthy. Keon played competitively also. We're almost there

The only person on our team I see that would step up and take that role without fear of offending anyone is Jaric, BUT Gentry doesn't play him. When Jaric was playing good and slightly sprained his ankle, Gentry quickly put him on IR when Jaric believed he could still play. Now he's out of sync so that gives Gentry reason to sit him. Seems funny to me that he allows Kandi to continuously make mistakes but can't stand by Jaric OR Wang for that matter. Maybe he feels he has a communications problem with them, when in fact he even has a communication problem with us, the fans. I want him gone so badly ... you just don't know.

As for Andre, I wondered from the beginning why a team would let him go if he had ALL of that going on. Then I read how he would personally freeze out guys he didn't like, by not getting the ball to him. That tells me that there is an issue with Andre's personality and that is why they let him go. He's probably gun-shy here which is why he hasn't taken over. Given the opportunity OR authority, I think he could possibly do it. He believes he's only here temporarily so why rock the boat, especially with Gentry as coach :upset: :upset: :upset: 

Anyway, I just had to vent. I want KANDI & GENTRY GONE!!!!!!

Otherwise, we could have won that game. But you know the Lakers have the refs in their pockets. I just heard today where the NBA reversed a flagrant foul on Shaq, committed in the Houston/LA game. Has that ever happened to any other player? And people wonder why I believe in the conspiracy.


NOTE: With the decision re: Sheed and now this with Shaq, and the disparity in fines and punishments, not to mention last years WCF debacle, I can only conclude the NBA is going to destroy this league.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Just a bit of satisfaction --- for ME ...*

Sometimes posting on this board gives me the impression that my thoughts are so far fetched and completely out of touch with what I am witnessing on the court. So, I was encouraged when I found a post on another board that somewhat aligns itself with my opinions, so I thought you all would like to read it as well. Enjoy:

I dunno, I think Rooks did a pretty good job defending Shaq when Kandi was sitting due to foul trouble. In fact, I think he did a better job than Kandi. Wang would have been torched. But I would have liked to see Wang get some PT when Shaq took a breather.

It seems like Gentry doesn't trust himself to make lineup changes when things are going "ok" out there. There were a couple of wins last week when Miller didn't even come out. That's probably why we didn't see Jaric. The problem is, the guys get fatigued down the stretch and would be in better shape if they just played less minutes earlier. I was really hoping to see Jaric get under Kobe's skin, too. I think that's a pretty good matchup (Kobe's speed vs. Jaric's quick hands). I also wish we had Fowlkes active to sub in for Lamar and Maggs since those guys always get in foul trouble. Q is a nice offensive weapon but he's more of a main-guy than a role-player .. too many chiefs and not enough indians, or something like that. 

All in all, I didn't think the Clippers were that bad. My expectations are a lot lower than when the season began, so if they can just start playing .500 ball for a while I'll be satisfied. They have looked a lot better in the last two weeks, if you disregard that Minnesota debacle. If Pike's return doesn't totally screw up Gentry's "rotation" (can we call it that?) than I think his shooting will be a big asset. And Kandi needs to go on the IR.

P.S. I love the blue jerseys. They should make those permanent.


----------

